# Levi's Gran Fondo/King's Ridge gearing Q?



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

I am riding the Levi Fondo in a couple of weeks. I am wondering if I am going to be OK on a 39x25 low gear for King's Ridge? I am a cat 1/2 Masters racer, a decent climber and I tend to push bigger gears rather than spin. It is pretty rare for me to need anything smaller than 39x23 but King's Ridge looks pretty tough.

Any local knowledge/opinion to share?


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

The official recommendation is 39x27.. but it sounds like you are strong enough.

I have not encountered anything that made me pop a wheelie (a la welch creek) it's more the amount of climbing that wears on through the ride.. I am stuck on 34x25 later in the ride for sure. I have seen trainees zig zagging up...


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

I just rodethat area 6 weeks ago. I race Master 35+ and would be equivalent to a Cat 3 rider. I weigh 180 and road a compact 34/25 rental. Th climbs are steep but not real long so you should be ok. If you can get your hands on a RED 11-26 or better do it though. 
Also while the Kings Ridge is the hard areas watch out for Coleman Road at around mile 60 -70ish when in 1 mile the ascent is 800 ft, ouch.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks for the responses guys. I think I am going to roll it on 39x25 and be prepared for some hard out of saddle efforts. Some of my rides have 10% or more for a mile and I can usually ride these in the 23, again I am not a high cadence guy.

My travel bike has Campy 10spd on it, I could probably get a 26T rear with a little effort but I would sooner not spend the money on it for one ride.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

You'll be fine. There are just a couple pitches that you may get out of the saddle on King Ridge, and definitely on Coleman Valley rd.


----------



## alex3780 (Nov 7, 2009)

i did it last year with a 39 - 23 and am cat5 pack fodder. it wasn't the smartest of gearings - i was definitely suffering in the 30-40 cadence range on coleman valley...


----------



## lml1x (Jan 2, 2003)

Anybody know how the Willow Creek option compares to Coleman?


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

Well, 39x25 proved to be enough. Moschika pretty much nailed it, most of King's Ridge was rideable in the saddle but I did have some lengthy out of saddle moments on Coleman.

I did not do the gravel option, I heard from a few guys the gravel was deep in a few spots and climbing out of the saddle was not an option in places.

The wildest part of the day was the first descent off King's Ridge, I believe called Hauser. It was windy and cold at the top, with a light rain/heavy drizzle. The roads were slick and I was darn cold as I had waited at the top for a friend to catch up. I am a very confident descender but between my shivering and the road conditions I was at my comfort limit! I hope there were no serious injuries, I do know a woman crashed badly on the metal bridge at the bottom of Hauser. That thing was SLICK.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Jul 23, 2004)

Eric_H said:


> Well, 39x25 proved to be enough. Moschika pretty much nailed it, most of King's Ridge was rideable in the saddle but I did have some lengthy out of saddle moments on Coleman.


My gearing is 39x27 and I was "out of the saddle" for the whole Coleman Valley climb, actually walking next to it for about 1/4 or 1/3rd of it. I did manage the steep part after the right turn after a rest. I fed one dude some tums and calcium citrate while he was writhing around on his back with cramps.



PoorCyclist said:


> I have seen trainees zig zagging up...


[raises hand]



Eric_H said:


> I do know a woman crashed badly on the metal bridge at the bottom of Hauser. That thing was SLICK.


The Press Democrat said she crashed and took out her boyfriend. Both from Canada and got a pair of surely-not-free helicopter rides back into town with broken bones.

All in all it was not as hateful as I expected, being a devout mountain biker. It was my fourth road ride ever and my longest ride ever (medio). We finished in just over 5 hours after starting around 8:20 and spending some quality time at three rest stations and a safety stop after the top of Coleman Valley Rd. It was probably about four hours in the saddle. We rode some miles to get to and from the event and had "several" jack and cokes before the ride back.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

Fast Eddy said:


> My gearing is 39x27 and I was "out of the saddle" for the whole Coleman Valley climb, actually walking next to it for about 1/4 or 1/3rd of it. I did manage the steep part after the right turn after a rest. I fed one dude some tums and calcium citrate while he was writhing around on his back with cramps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i looked for you guys. didn't see you, so i wasn't sure made it.


----------



## KB11 (Nov 18, 2004)

I rode the Willow Creek option and have to say this was truly an epic road. Totally rideable except for one 22.3% pitch. Lose traction and your toast, don't even think of getting out of the saddle, its too late. The road was gated at both ends and travels through old growth redwood forests and is very, very dark and lush. Although the climb was longer than Coleman Valley road it was easier. Seemed like very few took this option, they have no idea what they missed. 

Here's a sample of my ride

willow creek.mp4 - YouTube


----------



## Fast Eddy (Jul 23, 2004)

Here's a link to the PD article: 

Thousands of cyclists take to Sonoma County roads during the third annual Levi Leipheimer's King Ridge GranFondo | PressDemocrat.com

Our group is strongly leaning towards the Willow Ridge route for next year, even before that sublime video. I'm sure they will be sold.

I'm more sold on bringing knobbies and just staying in that part of the county for the whole day.


----------



## imjps (Feb 15, 2005)

I also did the Willow Creek option. No traffic, no wind, very few riders. Think of it as a cool diversion to the ride. I'm so glad I did this route.

jps


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

half my group did Willow Creek, but I opted for Coleman Valley. It was too nice on the coast to not ride down it. It was relatively warm, not so windy and clear enough to not do it. plus the view at the top was spectacular with the great weather.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Jul 23, 2004)

moschika said:


> the view at the top was spectacular with the great weather.


I was so beat down from the little climb that I didn't give a crap about the view.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

The willow creek looked great, are there more roads like that in the bay area? 
Redwood mulch+gravel+shaded, instead of the usual rutted fireroad that are much too bumpy.


----------



## ibeamcarver (Jul 1, 2011)

I did the Medio, and I thought Coleman was HARD. For those who did the Gran, was King Ridge harder?


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

King Ridge is harder only because it is longer. The grade of Coleman is very steep. I think the 1 mile climb is 15% average.


----------

